# Athens Accomplice Video Review



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

It looks like Rodney made a good choice adding you to the shooting staff. You represent the bow and the Alpha Line of accessories very nicely. Welcome aboard.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

LXCON3 said:


> It looks like Rodney made a good choice adding you to the shooting staff. You represent the bow and the Alpha Line of accessories very nicely. Welcome aboard.


I agree....nice video


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have to say I love this bow!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Very impressive Ike!

Everyone at Athens loved it!


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

i don't think it could have been done any better...


----------



## KSHORNHUNTER (Aug 24, 2009)

ks


rodney482 said:


> Very impressive Ike!
> 
> Everyone at Athens loved it!


kshornhunter. glade to be apart of the feild staff. I got my bow to day all camo shes sweet cant wait to get her all set up.Ill be sending pic of her.Great job Ike. an to all the Athens crew.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Nice job!


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Very Nice


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Very nice job ike! I guess I can overlook the OSU part now :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I think some one at Athens is secretly an Oklahoma State fan. Notice all the orange and black stuff they make!


----------

